# Sick spinning fish, help!! losing my tank!



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all...I just recently got 8 new fish - 1 zebra danios, 3 veil fin danios, and 4 guppies, and things aren't good. 

Within a day, I lost a veil fin but I thought it might be shock so I didn't worry too much. Second veil fin started hiding, then gasping at the top, then madly twirling around and around, smacking into the sides of the tank and other fish. I separated him and he died a few hours later. A few days went by and I noticed one of my guppies was hiding. Then a few hours later he was lying on the gravel, then started spinning an hour after that, then died. That was a few hours ago and I am seeing another guppy hiding and I am freaking out. What do they have?? They all seem to have a redness to their scales under their mouth area. I took one to the shop where I got them and they said that it was some type of disease that they are susceptible to when they are stressed out from being moved but I can't remember what she said, or even if she was right about what was wrong with them. I just checked them again - now I have a zebra danio doing the same thing! 

My tank is a 45 gal tall, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, ph 7.5 as of today, nitrates are kicked up a bit at 40. Last water change was Sunday. I have really hard water will that make a difference? I tend to do half distilled half tap when doing my water changes. Should I start treating for ich even though they don't have white spots on them? I have this stuff Ich Attack which is supposed to fix a lot of different stuff.

Please and thank you for advice!!!
Niki


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Now two fish have what looks like popeye but I don't know, I've never seen it before. Cloudy and puffed out eyes on two fish.


----------

